# First Trip To Site One...



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I was in Johnson City today and swung into Site One to check it out. The guy I spoke with was wonderful. Very nice and helpful. It was so cool to see the products that so many talk about on here. I could have stayed for about 8 hours but had to leave. I bought some SedgeHammer and a measuring cup. Of course I was so engrossed with everything I forgot to ask about Screamin Green. I guess I have an excuse to go back.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

I go every once in a while to chit chat and browse. Last one I went to, I picked up what looked like a locally welded stainless steel soil probe for $25. They're overpriced on chems compared to Amazon/DoMyOwn but a good place to buy fert/lime/granular along with Ewing.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

My siteone was full of idiots who wouldnt sell me urea.

Edit: i know thats not very constructive but was highly disapointed. I shouldnt have to haggle or negotiate with a business for them to sell me a product. If i burn my lawn, its my own dam fautl.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

My Site One is wonderful. I am there often. The guys know me by name and are very helpful. They are a little overpriced on certain things compared to online. I'm all for local buisness, being able to go in and talk to someone makes up for that IMO. Also when I bought my Lesco spreader they gave it to me for 420 bucks.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Thick n Dense said:


> My siteone was full of idiots who wouldnt sell me urea.
> 
> Edit: i know thats not very constructive but was highly disapointed. I shouldnt have to haggle or negotiate with a business for them to sell me a product. If i burn my lawn, its my own dam fautl.


Id guess they are so used to professionals coming in that when a homeowner looks for something like that they just assume you are going to screw up. Im sure the recent DIY lawn care movement has people coming in there buying things they don't need or don't know how to properly apply. Although it's odd they wouldn't seek you something if there are no regulations or limits on home owner purchases.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

JDgreen18 said:


> My Site One is wonderful. I am there often. The guys know me by name and are very helpful. They are a little overpriced on certain things compared to online. I'm all for local buisness, being able to go in and talk to someone makes up for that IMO. Also when I bought my Lesco spreader they gave it to me for 420 bucks.


The guy there offered me a good deal on a 12-0-12 with 6% iron (if i remember correctly) because they are replacing it with a 12-0-0. It was a 2.5g jug for $60. I strongly considered it but probably won't be able to use my backpack sprayer this summer. At 2oz per 1000 it would do my front yard 8x.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> JDgreen18 said:
> 
> 
> > My Site One is wonderful. I am there often. The guys know me by name and are very helpful. They are a little overpriced on certain things compared to online. I'm all for local buisness, being able to go in and talk to someone makes up for that IMO. Also when I bought my Lesco spreader they gave it to me for 420 bucks.
> ...


BTW I got screaming green the other day 2 bags for 33 bucks each


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Both of the ones I go to are really helpful and nice and willing to sell you anything and usually will give you a good deal too. I don't go in often but when I do, I'm quite happy when I leave. I usually try and stock up when I go so I don't have to keep going back as they are both kind of out of the way for me. It does help to go in there knowing kind of what you want before hand.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

The staff at the Site One I go to has been very friendly and helpful, and will sell me whatever they have, unless you have to have a license to purchase it (restricted use pesticides). It does help if you know what you are looking for - having a clue about things will help them realize you are not some crazy chucklehead that may kill off their own yard not knowing what they are doing. They also are very good about loading up the bags for you. Handle it like men, no grousing or groaning.

Don't go in the early morning. Place is a zoo with landscape contractors loading up for the day. I usually go at lunchtime.

The place has a lot of quality tools you cannot find elsewhere, and landscape specific tools that are commercial use that they will sell to residential consumers. You just have to know prices, because you can do better elsewhere on some items.

They will cut you a deal on some items. As with anything in today's world, it helps to have a positive attitude and be a "cool customer" that they want to take care of, especially with some of the "overheated" guys they normally have to deal with....

They are helping me now with a refurbishing project to potentially retrofit Hunter MP sprinkler heads. The guy was very helpful, explaining how to properly scope the project to buy just what you need, and how your run times will go up, etc.

I like the wide range of lawn products they have, and their lawn lighting section is very well laid out and well stocked, too.

It is a great place to browse, and you will find some items you need, and items you cannot find anyplace else. I like it...!


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

Thick n Dense said:


> My siteone was full of idiots who wouldnt sell me urea.


That's silly. Was this the one off of Jackson Road? I've been in there a couple times, and they were fine with me. Even let me return something that was well past their return window. But I'm sure it all depends on who is working the counter that day.


----------

